# CCM Motorized Bicycle



## kreika (Oct 2, 2019)

A friend sent me these pics as he was visiting up north with our Canadian brethren. Nice condition!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 2, 2019)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pixie-endor-bicycle-engine-kit.159440/


----------



## wordman5 (Oct 2, 2019)

That's very cool to see! I missed an opportunity to get a complete bike and Pixie motor years ago and have kicked myself ever since. The one that's for sale (above) is an interesting proposition.


----------



## kreika (Oct 2, 2019)

It was in an antique shop in Victoria.


----------



## Greg M (Oct 2, 2019)

I think I know which shop that is. Might go take a look [emoji848]


----------



## bricycle (Oct 3, 2019)

motor itself looks brand new.


----------

